# unknown aircraft



## trevor999 (Aug 1, 2007)

Greetings all

I hope someone can help me. Can anyone identify this aircraft. It looks like a Mosquito but I don't think it is. I haven't had any luck tracing the registration number either. I have another photo of the same type, on the ground, reg # PX210.


----------



## Graeme (Aug 1, 2007)

A very large De Havilland Hornet.


----------



## 130fe (Aug 2, 2007)

PX210 was a DeHaviland Hornet F. MK I. I think this photo is of PX225, another F. MK I.


----------



## mosquitoman (Aug 2, 2007)

Yep that's a Hornet, shame there's none left.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 2, 2007)

I agree with you guys, it is De Havilland 103 Hornet.

There is a pic of another one no.PX275.
source unknown.


----------



## k9kiwi (Aug 2, 2007)

Damn. I really wanted it to be a Sea Fury.


----------



## Krabat42 (Aug 3, 2007)

Well, delete the Merlins, put in a Centaurus, make it look more like a Tempest and change the manufacturer's plate. Voilá, there's your Sea Fury.  

By the way: I would prefer the Hornet over the Sea Fury in almost every scenario. It's faster, has better climb and much longer legs, armament nicely centered, excellent view (no long engine cowling in front of the cockpit), twin engine safety. And the looks... Almost as elegant as an early Spitfire. I like this plane...


----------



## Royzee617 (Aug 3, 2007)

Nice plane, nice shots... irritating when you can't put a name to a plane. We get some weird looking machine over our house a lot like these twin engine beasties... high t-tail, upturned wingtips, two engines, slim and plastic-looking.... so modern I suspect from the sound.


----------

